# buffedCast 494 - Eure Fragen zum buffedCast



## Elenenedh (25. April 2016)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Und damit auch ihr bei der Plauderrunde rund um MMOGs und Offline-Rollenspiele zu Wort kommt, suchen wir eure Fragen. Habt ihr Fragen zu bestimmten Spielen, benötigt ihr Tipps? Dann nutzt unseren Foren-Thread zum Podcast und stellt uns eure Fragen zum buffedCast oder lasst uns eure Meinung zu aktuellen Rollenspiel-Themen wissen.

Hier sammeln wir bis Dienstag um 14:00 Uhr eure Fragen und Kommentare zu aktuellen MMOG-Themen. Wir suchen uns die interessantesten Beiträge heraus und versuchen, möglichst viele davon zu beantworten und zu diskutieren.


----------



## Tikume (25. April 2016)

Der neue Doctor Who Companion wurde vorgestellt. Wie ist eure Meinung? Ich finde es ganz gut dass sie mal kein so vordergründiger Model-Typ und mehr in Richtung Donna zu gehen scheint.

Auch wenn die letzte Staffel teils etwas durchwachsen war, freue ich mich drauf.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaLficIRInM


----------



## Agor Togas (25. April 2016)

Ah, Super.

Der Fragenthread - und damit der Cast - ist wieder da ...

 

Fragen hab ich im Moment keine, aber das musste ich trotzdem los werde,


----------



## Aun (25. April 2016)

wird logan mehr aufmerksamkeit im neuen film haben oder nur ein 2 minuten auftritt? ich mein r-rated wolverine incoming ^^ ("kreisch" giev the bloodshed!)


----------



## Gorblorex (26. April 2016)

Hallo liebe Buffies,

ich habe mit Freude vernommen, dass es eine zweite Staffel von Mr. Robot geben wird. Die Serie ist mein persönlicher Geheimfavorit letztes Jahr gewesen.

Habt Ihr die Serie gesehen und könnt Ihr weitere Serien empfehlen, die im Hackermilieu spielen?

 

Vielen Dank und weiter so,

Gorblorex


----------

